# HDA audio bus driver for SoundMAX



## laffnbear (Sep 11, 2005)

I have an Asus M2N32-SLI wireless keyboard.
I recently repaired an installation of Windows XP home.
Now I get a dialogue box when booting up that says:

Your Audio hardware comfiguration has changed. You must reinstall SoundMAX.

I have been searching all over the net, Microsoft and Asus web sites and can't seem to find a solution.
Microsoft sent a link to a hotfix that did not solve the problem
I have installed service pack 3 ((twice) with no result.
Can anyone help?


----------



## laffnbear (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you, the nearly three hundred people who viewed my thread.
I found a work around for my problem.
Too bad none of the viewers gave this much thought.
I uninstalled SP2 and SP3.
Then rebooted, ran a registry cleaner and re-booted once more.
I then opened Windows update and installed all the available updates.
Problem cured.


----------

